# Best do it all board you have ridden



## Reptars69ing (Sep 4, 2013)

ice, powder, park jumps, backcountry jumps, rails, trees, you name it. Has anyone found a board that can handle everything you throw at it?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Well, depends on your focus. Some of these will land a little more park or a little more all mountain focused, but I could ride any of them as a one board quiver: Burton Custom FV, Parkitect, EL, Process Camber, K2 Happy Hour, Fastplant, Raygun, Yes Jackpot, Basic, Signal Freedom Machine flat or camber, Og Flat, Capita DOA, Flow Era, Blackout, Lib Hot Knife, Bataleon Whatever, Goliath, Funkin, Echelon Orion, Salomon Assassin, Time Machine, Rossi Retox, Nitro Rook, Arbor Blacklist, Westmark, Coda, Del Rey, Slash Happy Place, if 157 is your size the Capita DBX...

There are probably more...


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

Nivek you missed the Proto HD. I thought that's be the first on your list


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

You're looking for an all-mountain board. The good old jack of all trades, master of none. 

My suggestion would be to take an honest look at your riding style and what you do most. Get a board better suited for that style of riding that can also handle the rest of what you want to throw at it.


----------



## 209Cali (Jan 11, 2010)

I just picked up a 13/14 lib tech skate banana that I'm goin to be usin for everything

I wanted a twin tip rocker and have read the magnitraction holds really well on ice so I'm super doped to try it. 

The negatives I've read about the skate banana is that it can wash out on big jumps, and that it has some chatter at high speeds 

I'm 5'10'' 155lbs and went with a 154 size


----------



## theprocess (Sep 9, 2013)

hardasacatshead said:


> Nivek you missed the Proto HD. I thought that's be the first on your list


No Mervin boards either . If I could only have one board it would be a Lib TRS or Trice. But imo the TRS does everything ok but nothing very well (except for edge hold on ice)...hence the reason for the quiver.


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

Ride Machete, good at everything...great at nothing.


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

Closest I can find after going throu a slew of boards to find the one best at most. 

Nidecker Snowboards - Snowboards - Ultralight

Great in power, great on groomers, great for jumps, fast and responsive. Not a board for parks, but thats a completely different sport all together.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

theprocess said:


> No Mervin boards either . If I could only have one board it would be a Lib TRS or Trice. But imo the TRS does everything ok but nothing very well (except for edge hold on ice)...hence the reason for the quiver.


Did you actually read what I wrote?


----------



## Riley212 (Nov 9, 2011)

lib tech banana magic for me. it floats decent, holds up well at any speed in any condition, holds edge on ice, works ok for rails, lots of pop for jumps. i don't have experience with some of the newer boards though; like the hot knife, happyhour, assassin. I think one of those would take its place in my quiver


----------



## theprocess (Sep 9, 2013)

Nivek said:


> Did you actually read what I wrote?


My bad, I stand corrected.


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

hardasacatshead said:


> Nivek you missed the Proto HD. I thought that's be the first on your list


Nivek - rumors are you got what you asked for this year and santa left you a proto under the tree? Cmon...pics or it didn't happen...


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Never Summer RipSaw!!!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

:dunno: there is no park on the little hill, but gnu billygoat split has been the best I've ridden...gets me most everywhere, except the deep fresh of 3'+


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

209Cali said:


> I just picked up a 13/14 lib tech skate banana that I'm goin to be usin for everything
> 
> I wanted a twin tip rocker and have read the magnitraction holds really well on ice so I'm super doped to try it.
> 
> ...


dude, how long will you brag about your board, instead of trying it on the hill?    at least two weeks you are talking same shit, how you are happy and confident on your choise, but you still didnt ride it on the hill :yahoo:


my choise was Salomon The Man's Board, it is very good ad speeds, carves excellent, jumps as well, decent in powder, but too hard fo presses and buttering, ain't no good for rails, but I dont ride park, except jumps, so this board is perfect for me. Wouldnt mind if it had some magetraction or similar shit to increase grip on ice, dont get me wrong, it does not wash out on ice, but not confident as well.


----------



## cozmo (Dec 12, 2012)

Strange that no one mentioned the Jones Mountain Twin imho.


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

cozmo said:


> Strange that no one mentioned the Jones Mountain Twin imho.


You just did  If I was more park oriented, I would take Nitro Rook, very good all around board with fast base.


----------



## JVee (Sep 8, 2009)

Out of Yes Basic,Yes PYL Signal Omni, Signal OG, Slash Straight or Marhar Throwback / Archaic / Regent would be the better performer for all mountain needs for a heavier rider, excluding park riding?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

JVee said:


> Out of Yes Basic,Yes PYL Signal Omni, Signal OG, Slash Straight or Marhar Throwback / Archaic / Regent would be the better performer for all mountain needs for a heavier rider, excluding park riding?


PYL, OG, or Regent.


----------



## JVee (Sep 8, 2009)

Nivek said:


> PYL, OG, or Regent.


Have you ridden Regent? There has been very positive reviews on Throwback


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

JVee said:


> Have you ridden Regent? There has been very positive reviews on Throwback


I haven't. And to be honest I don't know anyone that has. It's a center reverse with a similar sidecut tech to Arbor's Griptech. It's got stiff tips and a bit softer center from everything I could tell. Think of it like Arbors Wasteland but with a crazy carbon matrix. I have a lot of faith in Marhar and out of all the US brands I've dealt with they and Signal have been best.


----------



## JVee (Sep 8, 2009)

Nivek said:


> I haven't. And to be honest I don't know anyone that has. It's a center reverse with a similar sidecut tech to Arbor's Griptech. It's got stiff tips and a bit softer center from everything I could tell. Think of it like Arbors Wasteland but with a crazy carbon matrix. I have a lot of faith in Marhar and out of all the US brands I've dealt with they and Signal have been best.


Thanks for that  Where does Signal Omni fit in the picture of 'do it all boards', or is that more specific?


----------



## BoarderHack89 (Mar 1, 2020)

My Bataleon Boss is pretty close, I am a freestyle rider but it holds up everywhere. You can pretty much take any 3bt into powder, which is many boards downfall


----------

